
The story of the Avignon papacy and an acclaimed Rhône wine - lermontov
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/papal-indulgences
======
Hasknewbie
If you're into Historical novels, there are two books that take place during
the Avignon papacy: _The Dream of Scipio_ (Iain Pears) and the series _The
Accursed Kings_ (Maurice Druon). The first one is quite well written (being a
Iain Pears novel), and both are fairly accurate with regard to the period,
being written by historians.

